# Rep is dead



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I haven't had one now for over a week and that's unheard of. 
On the other hand, my likes have gone mad this week 
When was your last rep?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Yesterday 

I just tried to rep you but I've given out too much *humph*

Em
xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

30th April was my last rep
I still give it but only for posts I feel are really useful & helpful


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Same here, last rep was on 16th April, since having the "like" button I forget to rep now. I am going to start to rep more I think, especially if the post is a brilliant one.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I haven't had one now for over a week and that's unheard of.
> On the other hand, my likes have gone mad this week
> When was your last rep?


Blimey you were good if you were getting them weekly!!!

I get them now and then but not very often, and always thank people when I do get a rep :001_smile:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

i got rep today woo hoo


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that since the 'likes' came in, rep isn't used as much.

I've had about 4 or 5 this week.

The thing is, you can rate a thread with stars, like a post with the 'like' button, give rep for a post or quote it and reply with smiley faces. It's like a minefield at the moment. :blink:

I've fixed your rep problem though


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I don't know when I last got a rep hmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

rona said:


> I haven't had one now for over a week and that's unheard of.
> On the other hand, my likes have gone mad this week
> When was your last rep?


One a week, wow. 
My last was 29 April.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Today 2 lots
02-05-2011 01:11 PM 
02-05-2011 07:29 AM 
day before NONE
30/4 three lots


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

May be my posts haven't been good enough 
Thought I'd made some good ones this week


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

are you secretly trying to get rep?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

yesterday the one before was on the 29th


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

At least once a week!  you must have some pretty good posts. 

My last was the 4th of April!   :cryin:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> are you secretly trying to get rep?


What for this rubbish? NAH


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

rona said:


> May be my posts haven't been good enough
> Thought I'd made some good ones this week


Why does it matter really? You cant get any more green blobs anyway.........
i dunno, you moaned about the likes now moaning that you dont get enough rep...

Theres no pleasing some people.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

heya all whats a rep? lol


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I love it when you get REP and it's completely unexpected or when you haven't checked for a while


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I got a rep today lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> What for this rubbish? NAH


I repped you anyways :thumbup1:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

My last rep was in August last year lol.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

codyann said:


> heya all whats a rep? lol


Rep is what you give a member for a post or thread you think is really good/interesting/given good advice etc, you can do it by looking in the top right hand corner of the box look for weighing scales..click onto it and give REP.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Why does it matter really? You cant get any more green blobs anyway.........
> i dunno, you moaned about the likes now moaning that you dont get enough rep...
> 
> Theres no pleasing some people.


Oh for heavens sake 
It doesn't matter a jot, but it does give a thread that everyone can join in with


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

portiaa said:


> At least once a week!  you must have some pretty good posts.
> 
> My last was the 4th of April!   :cryin:


hey i dont want to make you jealous but the rest were on the 25th,26th and believe it or not! the 27th:eek6: hehe


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

rona said:


> Oh for heavens sake
> It doesn't matter a jot, but it does give a thread that everyone can join in with


So its pointless then


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

How many green blobs does it go up to? is there a limit?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

harley bear said:


> So its pointless then


Yes 
You don't have to join in if you don't want to


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

rona said:


> Yes
> You don't have to join in if you don't want to


I wont,

I never check mine because i dont need to feel special


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> How many green blobs does it go up to? is there a limit?


There is to blobs but not to points I don't think


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> How many green blobs does it go up to? is there a limit?


Try it on MINE  and see how many it puts up for me.....just a suggestion


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

2nd April was my last rep.....today was my last like.

(Don't think i've got much rep anyway!)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

6th of April I'm not really bothered about it anyway just seems to cause arguments


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I've gotten into 'repping' in the last week or so but was a bit narked when I tried to rep someone twice - at least 3 days between the reps - because this person had put up some REALLY good & informative posts but I wasn't allowed to. I had to 'spread my rep around....' - surely if you are restricted like this it kind of defeats the purpose of reps.... 

I can understand the small issue of friends always repping each other but.....??


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Try it on MINE  and see how many it puts up for me.....just a suggestion


No No no Rona and Waterlilly you pressed the WRONG one........... click onto the scales for rep


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I've gotten into 'repping' in the last week or so but was a bit narked when I tried to rep someone twice - at least 3 days between the reps - because this person had put up some REALLY good & informative posts but I wasn't allowed to. I had to 'spread my rep around....' - surely if you are restricted like this it kind of defeats the purpose of reps....
> 
> I can understand the small issue of friends always repping each other but.....??


Yep, can be quite aggravating that. You just have to remember to go back at some point and rep


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> No No no Rona and Waterlilly you pressed the WRONG one........... click onto the scales for rep


Did I press the right one?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> Did I press the right one?


 you sure did, so did Rona. fank oo muchest lololololol


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Try it on MINE  and see how many it puts up for me.....just a suggestion


Cheeky  you have got enough anyway 

Think mine needs to come up to yours


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

My last rep was just over week ago when my poorly fish died.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Yep, can be quite aggravating that. You just have to remember to go back at some point and rep


Yes I have had two people who said they wanted to REP me but couldn't but then they never came back to do it either :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

codyann said:


> heya all whats a rep? lol


You can see if anyones given you any by clicking on edit profile


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Cheeky  you have got enough anyway
> 
> Think mine needs to come up to yours


think you got one more if I am not mistaken


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> think you got one more if I am not mistaken


thanks love uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

My most recent one was Today

Edited as it has now been takin from me lol Thread must have been closed or removed What a laugh indeed


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

gladass said:


> My most recent one was Today


You've got a lot of rep for very few posts 
You must be either very knowledgeable or funny


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I only used to get them once in a blue moon, so I dont notice the difference 

Its because I am not very knowledegable :lol:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

My last one was the 14th of April. I still use rep, and the like button. I kind of miss the rep, the like button is good, but if someone gave you rep it was kinda nice, like you'd said something that helped/made someone laugh/ someone agreed with and they then took the trouble to let you know. I haven't really used the stars, I keep forgetting about them!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i will rep if i think the post is special and im a bit free and easy with the likes


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

rona said:


> You've got a lot of rep for very few posts
> You must be either very knowledgeable or funny


Must be agreeable to some lol but just lost my rep for today lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Mine was 28th April so not long ago, I do not usually get many reps to be honest anyway but it is always nice when you do.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

gladass said:


> Must be agreeable to some lol but just lost my rep for today lol


i think ive agreed with pretty much all your posts that ive seen


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> i think ive agreed with pretty much all your posts that ive seen


Well a heart felt Thank you is necessary lol
THANK YOU NOUSHKA


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

haha i dont even know how to check my rep :blush::blush:
i cant seem to find it :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

gladass said:


> Well a heart felt Thank you is necessary lol
> THANK YOU NOUSHKA


haha no problem :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bulldog200 said:


> haha i dont even know how to check my rep :blush::blush:
> i cant seem to find it :blush::blush::blush:


just click on edit profile and scroll down...took me about 18 months to find it


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have clicked on nearly everything and still cant find it :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

My last was 25th april.

I can't see the point in rep anyway - like what's the point in it ??? lol


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> I have clicked on nearly everything and still cant find it :blush::blush::blush:


Just click on 'edit profile' and scroll down to bottom of page ...


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: WHOA YEAH 
Silly me was looking on my profile


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Just got a new rep today.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Btw how do u rep someone ?


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

willa said:


> Btw how do u rep someone ?


Just click the set of scales at top right hand of posts


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I always forget to look at my profile anyways..
If I like something I will quote it or name check the person!


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Rep is what you give a member for a post or thread you think is really good/interesting/given good advice etc, you can do it by looking in the top right hand corner of the box look for weighing scales..click onto it and give REP.


Thanks for the instructions, I've been on here for over a year and never figured out how to give rep, (yes I am a bit dim) so for that I'm going to give you rep.....lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I had one yesterday to. I am not fussed about getting likes or rep, but I do appreciate it on debating threads, always nice to know that someone agrees with you


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I had one yesterday to. I am not fussed about getting likes or rep, but I do appreciate it on debating threads, always nice to know that someone agrees with you


I like to get them when I post something funny as I like to think someone shares/gets/appreciates my humour


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I like to get them when I post something funny as I like to think someone shares/gets/appreciates my humour


lol I can understand that. what I like about the rep is that theres the option to leave a comment, I like to read the comment - then I understand why the member left me the rep - Plus I always forget to like peoples posts, and sometimes it dont let me like certain people then I feel bad!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> lol I can understand that. what I like about the rep is that theres the option to leave a comment, I like to read the comment - then I understand why the member left me the rep - Plus I always forget to like peoples posts, and sometimes it dont let me like certain people then I feel bad!


I have the same problem with my rep button tried to rep a member said I needed to spread my rep but I hadn't repped the member so selective rep button fo me.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

aww how lovely Metame has just repped me for one of my joke threads.

Which is great considering the one star fairy rated two of my joke threads ( no longer as been upped)

Don't think the one star fairy has sense of humour  or she just doesn't like mine or me


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I still give out rep here and there, but I don't really care if the rep system is 'dead'. I've seen rep systems come and go on forums, often it's failed miserably due to members with disagreements using it as a tool for revenge and to fuel their petty arguments.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

rona said:


> I haven't had one now for over a week and that's unheard of.
> On the other hand, my likes have gone mad this week
> When was your last rep?


i would love to give you one:001_smile:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

borderer said:


> i would love to give you one:001_smile:


You do like to push your luck,


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> You do like to push your luck,


:lol::biggrin::biggrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

19th April was my last one. I still give out rep although I do find the like option easier


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> are you secretly trying to get rep?


Ha ha thats EXACTLY what I was thinking!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

My last rep was RED  yesterday at 4.59PM.

For an innocent comment that I think didn't warrant bad rep hoo hum.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i give good or bad rep if and when its needed if anyone not happy with a rep i made, feel free to contact a mod... thankyou


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i still have red rep on my recent rep too... from one of the same group :lol:

i deserved it, but the comment that went with it was a bit hypocritical... althought it doesnt matter cause i got more green rep for a linked comment :lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Now now ... this is ANOTHER thing we are not allowed to discuss ... you'll be going on "holiday" again


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i tried to give you some green but i have to spread it round first


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

My last rep was on the 22nd April.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

12/04/2011


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Now now ... this is ANOTHER thing we are not allowed to discuss ... you'll be going on "holiday" again


Everyone is discussing rep???? Can we only talk about green rep?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I have NEVER given out RED rep only green .


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> I have NEVER given out RED rep only green .


i have both given out and recieved my fair share of red


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

metame said:


> i have both given out and recieved my fair share of red


I have received the odd red rep but mostly green


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ive given it once and once only , it works the same as the stars and likes ... if anyone doesnt like a action just let it go over your head , thats what ive started to do


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I forget about reps, do 'like' things, but not sure how much rep i have given out.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't think we are allowed to relay names on here as to WHO we recieved RED REP from, that is classed as trying to start an argument with other person.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*holding tongue*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

My last rep was 4 yesterday and then 26th April had four - I still give rep when I think the post merrits it - I will also give Red if absolutely necessary but it has to really really offend me to do so. I remember the last red rep I gave and I felt it was warranted


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> I have received the odd red rep but mostly green


I think the RED looks NICE against the GREEN. So classy don't you think


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Everyone is discussing rep???? Can we only talk about green rep?


Only joking, but yes I think green rep good, red rep a no go area, as said naming


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> I have NEVER given out RED rep only green .


I have had I think one red rep but that was only on my old account.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I think the RED looks NICE against the GREEN. So classy don't you think


It really brightened my profile page.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Rep isn't dead. I still get plenty and give plenty out x


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> Everyone is discussing rep???? Can we only talk about green rep?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/162548-repping-members.html


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

08-04-2011 was my last one!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive only given around 3 red reps out since i joined and they were about 2yrs ago....that was until today:devil:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

rona said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/162548-repping-members.html


Ah, a new rule! Just posted by a mod 2 days ago via thread....Never seen it!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Got some today, I find you get none for ages then a few together over a few days then none again for awhile, bit like busses, unless its just me maybe I have periods of posting mindless boring bumpf in between


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Got some today, I find you get none for ages then a few together over a few days then none again for awhile, bit like busses, unless its just me maybe I have periods of posting mindless boring bumpf in between


What?
Like what I does?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/162548-repping-members.html


i never knew about that rule either


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i never knew about that rule either


technically its not a rule and not in a rule thread i think its more of a highly advised suggestion...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

My last rep was green, on 24/4/2011  I don't tend to give much out nowadays, I keep forgetting since the 'like' feature came along  

I have recieved red rep, and dished it! Not many times though, usually given in the heat of the moment, when someone has really naffed me off  

Not that it makes a difference either way, why be bothered about blobs on an internet forum


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im getting worried now guys, Ive got several likes about me posting Boring mindless bumpf in between, is that affirmation that I do??:cryin::cryin:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im getting worried now guys, Ive got several likes about me posting Boring mindless bumpf in between, is that affirmation that I do??:cryin::cryin:


Don't worry you're in good company and some do it ALL the time


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> What?
> Like what I does?


You Rona?? Never:scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't worry you're in good company and *some do it ALL the time*


like me.....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im getting worried now guys, Ive got several likes about me posting Boring mindless bumpf in between, is that affirmation that I do??:cryin::cryin:


And some rep...just to annoy you further...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

metame said:


> technically its not a rule and not in a rule thread i think its more of a highly advised suggestion...


ohh yeah i think youre right!.........again


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

27th April my last rep...i must go and acknowledge it actually thanx for the reminder.....i don't get a lot :cryin::cryin: pmsl ...but i don't give much out either, not because of any reason i just forget...i will try harder xxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> You Rona?? Never:scared:


What's this whole thread then? 


metame said:


> like me.....


Dunno, can't understand half of yours, could be very profound


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> ohh yeah i think youre right!.........again


im always right
apparently the philosophy in my degree wasn't wasted...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> What's this whole thread then?
> 
> Dunno, can't understand half of yours, could be very profound


cant be pro - found, it was happy being lost


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

how do you find out your rep and then acknowledge it please?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Rolosmum said:


> how do you find out your rep and then acknowledge it please?


click on your 'Edit Profile' and scroll down


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Rolosmum said:


> how do you find out your rep and then acknowledge it please?


Click on Edit Profile then scroll right down to the bottom


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> how do you find out your rep and then acknowledge it please?


Click where is says 'Edit Profile' At the top, left hand side


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jon bda said:


> And some rep...just to annoy you further...


Why thank ye, even if its just in sympathy, maybe I should do the sympathy thing more often:thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> What's this whole thread then?
> 
> Dunno, can't understand half of yours, could be very profound


Its a good thread, makes a change to have a laugh and some pleasant banter, after some of the ones lately:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I don't think we are allowed to relay names on here as to WHO we recieved RED REP from, that is classed as trying to start an argument with other person.


Discussing rep.. I believe is fine.. but when a member starts stating x gave y red or green for whatever.. Then it get into silly arguments.. 

I haven't given red rep ever..


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't think I have either.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im late to this thread haha but my last rep was 19th March.....says alot! haha


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Discussing rep.. I believe is fine.. but when a member starts stating x gave y red or green for whatever.. Then it get into silly arguments..
> 
> I haven't given red rep ever..


I hAVE


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you Matame for the rep, cant seem to leave you a msg??


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thank you Matame for the rep, cant seem to leave you a msg??


i dont expect to be thanked for rep! but you're welcome 
and no, i dont have my vm up


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I hAVE


I gave out my first red rep today!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its a good thread, makes a change to have a laugh and some pleasant banter, after some of the ones lately:thumbup::thumbup:


You should of been on the chicken thread yesterday.. then the wedding thread later on.. :lol: I spat Dr P out and everything.. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

somebody gave me red rep a while ago by accident and promised they'd give me green rep to make up for it not mentioning any names *cough*jon bda*cough*


:lol:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i just found the rep button


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

metame said:


> somebody gave me red rep a while ago by accident and promised they'd give me green rep to make up for it not mentioning any names *cough*jon bda*cough*
> 
> 
> :lol:


Oops! i've just repped ya on his behalf! He's watching telly lol x Sowwy


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I've both given and received red rep and always explain exactly why they have red rep from me. Though someone tried to neg rep me today and misclicked so I got a lovely green one instead!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> I gave out my first red rep today!


sure it were well deserved!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

metame said:


> somebody gave me red rep a while ago by accident and promised they'd give me green rep to make up for it not mentioning any names *cough*jon bda*cough*
> 
> 
> :lol:


Oi Jon Bda, wheres matames rep!!!!!!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> You should of been on the chicken thread yesterday.. then the wedding thread later on.. :lol: I spat Dr P out and everything.. :lol:


That was your own fault! And I make no comment about Dr P, other than to say! Poor Dr P


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Oi Jon Bda, wheres matames rep!!!!!!!


Blimmin' nora!  I just repped her, for him! Crikey! You'd have him burned at the stake you will!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> sure it were well deserved!


Oooooh forgot about red rep, could have done with dishing a bit of that out last night!! Shame the threads dissapeared or I could have gone and done it now


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> sure it were well deserved!


Oh it was!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Oops! i've just repped ya on his behalf!
> He's watching telly lol x Sowwy


:thumbup: thanks 
(that was the whole mix up when he misread my comment on one of mooneys threads )


Sled dog hotel said:


> Oi Jon Bda, wheres matames rep!!!!!!!


:lol: you pain, you!


MissShelley said:


> Blimmin' nora!  I just repped her, for him! Crikey! You'd have him burned at the stake you will!


don't worry, i wouldnt let them. who would i have left to argue with?!

y'all officially removed all red rep from my recent reps!

thanks


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i cant find my rep dammit:cryin:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

skyblue said:


> i cant find my rep dammit:cryin:


Well you've definitely got some 
Just click on edit profile that's located under the PF logo.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Blimmin' nora!  I just repped her, for him! Crikey! You'd have him burned at the stake you will!


Who me?? No course I wouldnt.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

rona said:


> Well you've definitely got some
> Just click on edit profile that's located under the PF logo.


i've got 5:blink:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

skyblue said:


> i've got 5:blink:


it only shows the ost recent 5


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

skyblue said:


> i've got 5:blink:


It only ever shows the last 5 and then they disappear into thin air


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> It only ever shows the last 5 and then they disappear into thin air


which i hate


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> It only ever shows the last 5 and then they disappear into thin air


Bad hey.. I think I was here well over a year before I new where it was.. :lol: everyone must of thought.. blimey how ignorant is MoM.. :lol:

So I haven't a clue what I had been repped for..


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Who me?? No course I wouldnt.


Awww I know x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Oops! i've just repped ya on his behalf! He's watching telly lol x Sowwy


Ive repped you for repping, because matame should have been repped,but wasnt repped when Jon Bda should have repped her, so now shes been repped by you, where he should have repped her it therefore must mean that he should rep you too,because he owes you some rep for repping matame on his behalf!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive repped you for repping, because matame should have been repped,but wasnt repped when Jon Bda should have repped her, so now shes been repped by you, where he should have repped her it therefore must mean that he should rep you too,because he owes you some rep for repping matame on his behalf!!!


Blimey!! .....................


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Im saving all my red rep!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive repped you for repping, because matame should have been repped,but wasnt repped when Jon Bda should have repped her, so now shes been repped by you, where he should have repped her it therefore must mean that he should rep you too,because he owes you some rep for repping matame on his behalf!!!


Christ you've been reading too many of my posts!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Im saving all my red rep!


No doubt there will be some very good causes along in the very near future


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive repped you for repping, because matame should have been repped,but wasnt repped when Jon Bda should have repped her, so now shes been repped by you, where he should have repped her it therefore must mean that he should rep you too,because he owes you some rep for repping matame on his behalf!!!


Oh! thanks! I think! You got any choklit? Just to reinforce the rep that I think i've repped with!? :blink:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> No doubt there will be some very good causes along in the very near future


Yeah! I'm saving it for the mods
so they had best be nice to me!
Very nice!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Im saving all my red rep!


Not for me I hope! Cos I tell ye now, it weren't me! I can prove times, names and places and times, and names...


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> No doubt there will be some very good causes along in the very near future


Sounds ominous!  Remind me not to cross DT (too much)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Sounds ominous!  Remind me not to cross DT (too much)


i'm a pussy cat really!

A feral one


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

metame said:


> Christ you've been reading too many of my posts!


Thought you'd been giving lessons


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Thought you'd been giving lessons


noone could afford to pay
they'd have to be NICE to me!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Oh! thanks! I think! You got any choklit? Just to reinforce the rep that I think i've repped with!? :blink:


Nah sorry, you got to be joking doesnt last long in this house!! Got so desparate once I ate a bar of the disgusting stuff you put on cakes I got that desparate.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Nah sorry, you got to be joking doesnt last long in this house!! Got so desparate once I ate a bar of the disgusting stuff you put on cakes I got that desparate.


Eeek! I salute you! That was a very brave thing you did! That stuff tastes foul!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yeah! I'm saving it for the mods
> so they had best be nice to me!
> Very nice!!


Would one not get a ban for bad repping a mod?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> Would one not get a ban for bad repping a mod?


I should hope not, bad repping is a way of expressing a feeling - just done in private so not brought onto the forum (I guess!) shouldnt matter if the member is admin, mod, general long term member ect...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> Would one not get a ban for bad repping a mod?


Nope.
You would for leaving an abusive message, but that applies to anyone


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Eeek! I salute you! That was a very brave thing you did! That stuff tastes foul!


I know, thats how desparate I was!! and it was the nearest thing I had.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I know, thats how desparate I was!! and it was the nearest thing I had.


i still have half an easter egg... i'd share


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I should hope not, bad repping is a way of expressing a feeling - just done in private so not brought onto the forum (I guess!) shouldnt matter if the member is admin, mod, general long term member ect...


I suspect if you did, your card would be marked!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I know, thats how desparate I was!! and it was the nearest thing I had.


I shall have to settle for one of those bootiful doggies you have!  What??? Just a cuddle will do


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I know, thats how desparate I was!! and it was the nearest thing I had.


And I thought you were sensible 
Just goes to show, you can't judge on a forum :001_tt2:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

metame said:


> i still have half an easter egg... i'd share


Spill then  Ya know who your real friends are around here!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Spill then  Ya know who your real friends are around here!


i can *do* 'nice' you know...

plus i dont have any friends - deleted them all


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> I suspect if you did, your card would be marked!


I have only ever bad rep'ed once that I can remember, and it was a mod.. 
- although no longer a mod..I also had the favour returned from the same mod


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

metame said:


> i still have half an easter egg... i'd share


God your good matame, It would be long gone by now if it was me, and I would have probably had a go at the packaging too in desparation!!
and thank you for the offer. Managed to just find a cornetto with chocolate on in the freezer, (all this choccie talk started me off)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

metame said:


> i can *do* 'nice' you know...
> 
> plus i dont have any friends - deleted them all


:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
I've been deleted :cryin:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
> I've been deleted :cryin:


everyone's been deleted.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

metame said:


> everyone's been deleted.


Does that make it any better?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

metame said:


> i can *do* 'nice' you know...
> 
> plus i dont have any friends - deleted them all


we still loves ya though.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

metame said:


> everyone's been deleted.


What's up?

Why have you deleted all your friends?

x


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

metame said:


> everyone's been deleted.


Dont worry I have no friends to delete. I never got past the 'accepting' part


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> Would one not get a ban for bad repping a mod?


Dunno Should I try it?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

rona said:


> Nope.
> You would for leaving an abusive message, but that applies to anyone


 Well I have had hundreds of abusive messages! but don't think any of the senders have been banned!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Dont worry I have no friends to delete. I never got past the 'accepting' part


And I thought you woz my mate!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And I thought you woz my mate!


Dunno what gave you that impression  :nono:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> And I thought you were sensible
> Just goes to show, you can't judge on a forum :001_tt2:


Of course I am, everyones got a weakness havent they?? Mind you must admit my digestive system wasnt impressed by the cooking chocolate.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Dunno what gave you that impression  :nono:


You can go off people you know


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Does that make it any better?


make what any better?


Sled dog hotel said:


> we still loves ya though.


haha, no you dont.
i dont pay you enough!


KathrynH said:


> What's up?
> 
> Why have you deleted all your friends?
> 
> x


that would be telling!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You can go off people you know


I know - found that out not that long ago!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I haven't had one now for over a week and that's unheard of.
> On the other hand, my likes have gone mad this week
> When was your last rep?


My last one was about 2yrs ago


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> My last one was about 2yrs ago


Very remiss of me considering all those lovely pics of Ted


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona's not giving i out like she used to


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Dont worry I have no friends to delete. I never got past the 'accepting' part


Well if you dont make an exception an put me back on your mates list then I aint gonna talk to you no more


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Metame, you HAVE deleted all your friends 

You used to be on my friends list, but you are now gone


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Nah sorry, you got to be joking doesnt last long in this house!! Got so desparate once I ate a bar of the disgusting stuff you put on cakes I got that desparate.





metame said:


> i still have half an easter egg... i'd share





Sled dog hotel said:


> God your good matame, It would be long gone by now if it was me, and I would have probably had a go at the packaging too in desparation!!
> and thank you for the offer. Managed to just find a cornetto with chocolate on in the freezer, (all this choccie talk started me off)


Chocolate Ladies.. :lol: :lol:








...............


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well if you dont make an exception an put me back on your mates list then I aint gonna talk to you no more


no exceptions to be made I am afraid - I dont have a friends list


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well if you dont make an exception an put me back on your mates list then I aint gonna talk to you no more


ooo, see DD, look, a promise 


sleepyhollow said:


> Metame, you HAVE deleted all your friends
> 
> You used to be on my friends list, but you are now gone


i know i have, why would i lie?


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

metame said:


> i know i have, why would i lie?


Oh why, oh why??? Have you forsaken us? :tongue:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Can't remember the last time I got rep  just confirms my theory that I must talk a load of crap  hehehe mind you I get more likes than I can keep track of each day


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> Metame, you HAVE deleted all your friends
> 
> You used to be on my friends list, but you are now gone


Nah mind! I'll be your friend Lose one! gain one!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> Would one not get a ban for bad repping a mod?


nope you wouldn't get banned for that, you don't have to agree with mods we have opinions too and maybe you don't agree with them. If you were banned i doubt very much we would say you are banned cause you red repped me and i'm mad...lol


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

There you all go with your likes


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> If you were banned i doubt very much we would say you are banned cause you red repped me and i'm mad...lol


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> nope you wouldn't get banned for that, you don't have to agree with mods we have opinions too and maybe you don't agree with them. If you were banned i doubt very much we would say you are banned cause you red repped me and i'm mad...lol


I heard that if you black rep someone it will get you banned.

Is that true?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> Oh why, oh why??? Have you forsaken us? :tongue:


yep.
this is why im in my own thread talking to myself


DoubleTrouble said:


> Nah mind! I'll be your friend Lose one! gain one!


ah but you could never replace me


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

If you can black rep me I will give you a big shiny star cause you will be special not a grey one has to be black


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

classixuk said:


> I heard that if you black rep someone it will get you banned.
> 
> Is that true?


You mean if you black ball someone


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I heard that if you black rep someone it will get you banned.
> 
> Is that true?


black rep? (am I being a numpty?)


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> If you can black rep me I will give you a big shiny star cause you will be special not a grey one has to be black


Sorry...I meant white. Only if you white rep someone.

On a different forum I go to, you can white rep a post that you don't agree with and it removes the post from your screen (as if you had deleted it).

It's actually quite a good way of 'personally moderating' the threads where you don't want to get involved in an argument as the post is only removed from your screen yet stays on everyone else's.

I think the shortcut for white repping is pressing the 'Ctrl' (control key on your keyboard) at the same time as the 'W' key (W for white).

It saves lots of arguments, but I'm not sure if it works here. Would be good if it did as I'd recommend lots of members to use it.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Where'd everyone go?



LOL


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Oooooooooooo what is black rep and how do I give it! It sounds bad  I'm going to give everyone a black rep who doesn't give me a green blob tomorrow


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> Would one not get a ban for bad repping a mod?


I aint ever been red repped

or red repped anyone..

So do the people who use it use it cause they get them??


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Where'd everyone go?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


well ive needed a wee for the last hour and a half and have been too busy talking to myself to go and i should really have a shower as well but not at the same time...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Marley boy said:


> Oooooooooooo what is black rep and how do I give it! It sounds bad  I'm going to give everyone a black rep who doesn't give me a green blob tomorrow


With the black rep.. I think your pass to Petforums.. gets lost... :yikes: :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I aint ever been red repped
> 
> or red repped anyone..
> 
> So do the people who use it use it cause they get them??


I think some of them use it so they can laugh to themselves in the bath how they 'sure showed them!' LOL

I bet they chuckle away to themselves and even tell everyone at the bus-stop about their Fait accompli the following morning.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I aint ever been red repped
> 
> or red repped anyone..
> 
> So do the people who use it use it cause they get them??


Short answer...yes!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

metame said:


> well ive needed a wee for the last hour and a half and have been too busy talking to myself to go and i should really have a shower as well but not at the same time...


Why not? No point wasting time on the loo if you're going in the shower. Just stand there and let it all out!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> Short answer...yes!


tennis with the red balls...

HIT IT BACK! HIT IT BACK!

woooah...

that was a good rep! *sighs happily*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> Short answer...yes!


So the chance of me getting red repped would bring on the fever of me red repping someone.. :yikes:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dont 'like' it! 
i have no idea what im sayiiiiing!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Why not? No point wasting time on the loo if you're going in the shower. Just stand there and let it all out!


Minging.. it'd run down ya legs.. yuuuuck..


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah but what does it mean? Is it just a step up from red rep? Why would you get banned for using?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> Oooooooooooo what is black rep and how do I give it! It sounds bad  I'm going to give everyone a black rep who doesn't give me a green blob tomorrow


When you have made 10,000 posts you will be issued with another rep button which will allow you to leave black rep!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> So the chance of me getting red repped would bring on the fever of me red repping someone.. :yikes:


No. Because _you're_ far more likely to take satisfaction in Green repping them with lots of kisses, thanking them for what appears to be a single rose in your lawn of grass.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Minging.. it'd run down ya legs.. yuuuuck..


Penis 1 - 0 Vagina


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Why not? No point wasting time on the loo if you're going in the shower. Just stand there and let it all out!


dont tell them but i do that really 
saves water too!

(so am i lying or not?!)

OHH! for the record, whether i am or no i would never do it in anyone elses shower cause that would be gross! just incase anyone is here and is wondering...

having said that in uni second year we had one toilet in the bathroom with a shower and a shower in a room on its own and we shared it with 6 of us. one toilet and 6 people... and people used the shower in the shower in the toilet... first thing in the morning! for hour long showers! where else am i meant to go?! kitchen sink?!



DoubleTrouble said:


> When you have made 10,000 posts you will be issued with another rep button which will allow you to leave black rep!


^^ she's lying :glare:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Penis 1 - 0 Vagina


nah if it's running down your legs she's obviously not tensingenough/peeing hard enough...

thus genitals dont really play a part, just effort...


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> When you have made 10,000 posts you will be issued with another rep button which will allow you to leave black rep!


ermm I never got that when I made my 10.000 posts  :nono:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

metame said:


> nah if it's running down your legs she's obviously not tensingenough/peeing hard enough...
> 
> thus genitals dont really play a part, just effort...


LOL!

Maybe she needs to aim for the plug hole too?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL!
> 
> Maybe she needs to aim for the plug hole too?


yeah
and if she was *that* bothered she could just crouch!
how lazy can you get?!

i mean, ffs, you're in the shower anyway!

:lol:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh right I don't need to worry about that then! It would be like that button your not allowed to push but you have this urge just to push it to see what happens


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ermm I never got that when I made my 10.000 posts  :nono:


See further up...it's white rep that I was talking about. I just got confused.

I've left details of what it is and how to use it earlier in the thread.

I think CanuckJill and SleepyHollow have discovered how to use it (judging by their silence in this thread) LOL


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> See further up...it's white rep that I was talking about. I just got confused.
> 
> I've left details of what it is and how to use it earlier in the thread.
> 
> I think CanuckJill and SleepyHollow have discovered how to use it (judging by their silence in this thread) LOL


maybe they took it to pm!
or have had enough of wee talk
though it makes a refreshing change to poo talk


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

metame said:


> yeah
> and if she was *that* bothered she could just crouch!
> how lazy can you get?!
> 
> ...


But if she crouches and pushes as hard as you say, she might accidentally do a poo.

Now that would be gross and frankly dangerous.

She might slip and break her neck whilst trying to escape from her shower without accidentally treading in the poo!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

To all you guys and gals that pee in the shower....

That is gross!!!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

nah I've been busy supper time here guys 7 hours earlier


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> But if she crouches and pushes as hard as you say, she might accidentally do a poo.
> 
> Now that would be gross and frankly dangerous.
> 
> She might slip and break her neck whilst trying to escape from her shower without accidentally treading in the poo!


:lol::lol::lol:
not crouch completely just a bit, and if she was crouching then she wouldnt need to push as it wouldnt dribble down her legs anyway unless she has a wonky urethra


sleepyhollow said:


> To all you guys and gals that pee in the shower....
> 
> That is gross!!!!!


whatever environmental agency was actively encouraging it as it saves a lot of water!

plus at least you cant blame anyone for peeing on the toilet seat...


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> To all you guys and gals that pee in the shower....
> 
> That is gross!!!!!






canuckjill said:


> nah I've been busy supper time here guys 7 hours earlier


Perhaps this thread might put you off your supper then Jill? 



metame said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> not crouch completely just a bit, and if she was crouching then she wouldnt need to push as it wouldnt dribble down her legs anyway unless she has a wonky urethra


Or hanging flaps. Now that would explain her problem. Especially if one of the flaps is naturally aimed at her left inner thigh.

Poor thing.

Maybe an accidental poo in the shower is the least of her worries...unless she has piles as well! That could end up in a poo explosion all over the walls.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> yeah
> and if she was *that* bothered she could just crouch!
> how lazy can you get?!
> 
> ...


:yikes: :lol: jeepers.. im about to pee meself here.. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Perhaps this thread might put you off your supper then Jill?
> 
> Or hanging flaps. Now that would explain her problem. Especially if one of the flaps is naturally aimed at her left inner thigh.
> 
> ...


classix i think im gonna end up with pee all over my walls :lol:

and i dont think rona would appreciate me turning her hread into poo talk... gosh i had a run of this a while ago

not a run as in the runs, a run of turning threads to poo talk... :scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> :yikes: :lol: jeepers.. im about to pee meself here.. :lol:


me tooo!

and i dont even think i could lift my leg to get into the shower!
and peeing in the shower is one hing, peeing on the bathroom floor is a whole other matter!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

what the h happened to this thread...lol a little pee doesn't turn me off supper I once helped deliver 11 pups then had liver for supper only me and mom ate everyone else was grossed out, that could be because mom and I loved liver and wanted it all so described the afterbirth...lol I miss my Mom she was so much fun


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> :yikes: :lol: jeepers.. im about to pee meself here.. :lol:


Mind the left flap!





metame said:


> classix i think im gonna end up with pee all over my walls :lol:
> 
> and i dont think rona would appreciate me turning her hread into poo talk... gosh i had a run of this a while ago
> 
> not a run as in the runs, a run of turning threads to poo talk... :scared:


OMG!!! That is PetForum Gold right there!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> what the h happened to this thread...lol a little pee doesn't turn me off supper I once helped deliver 11 pups then had liver for supper only me and mom ate everyone else was grossed out, that could be because mom and I loved liver and wanted it all so described the afterbirth...lol I miss my Mom she was so much fun


And Jill doesn't mean me.. I dont eat Liver.. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jill, wouldnt bother me either 
apart from i hate liver.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

When I was in India I would pee anywhere rather then the toilet!
I recall going into a toilet one day and there was one of these old feather mattresses propped up against the wall! YEP!! the man taking your money on the door lived in that toilet! (only one toilet I add so you can imagine how small it was) I pulled the chain and got a shower out of the cistern at the same time! from then on I peed in the sea - in the hedge ANYWHERE but the public loo! I add it was a fair few years back!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

just for the record, i made it :thumbup:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank god for that I was on the edge of my seat! Shower or toilet ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> Thank god for that I was on the edge of my seat! Shower or toilet ?


that would be telling 

but it wasnt up the walls at least!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm currently working on a device that holds the flaps back so ladies with large or wonkey flaps can pee in the shower safely with both hand free to say wash hair ect ect  dragons den here I come


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> I'm currently working on a device that holds the flaps back so ladies with large or wonkey flaps can pee in the shower safely with both hand free to say wash hair ect ect  dragons den here I come


ewwww :lol:

like some kind of strap on she-wee?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> I'm currently working on a device that holds the flaps back so ladies with large or wonkey flaps can pee in the shower safely with both hand free to say wash hair ect ect  dragons den here I come


________


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hmmmm not sure maybe something to prop them out of the way, somthing quick and easy to insert when in a hurry. What ever it is I will be sure my first point of sales will be here on pf as it seems there is a Market for them  personally Iv never considered my self to have a flap problem but there is obviously some people that are living in fear of leg dribble, not nice:nono:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> Hmmmm not sure maybe something to prop them out of the way, somthing quick and easy to insert when in a hurry. What ever it is I will be sure my first point of sales will be here on pf as it seems there is a Market for them  personally Iv never considered my self to have a flap problem but there is obviously some people that are living in fear of leg dribble, not nice:nono:


there's a wee thread AND a poo thread and we're still tainting rona's thread with toilet talk

i love you guys

:lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Again?
> 
> Did I miss something?
> 
> ...


No I haven't read it and don't intend to ... my tummy's a bit delicate this morning


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> No I haven't read it and don't intend to ... my tummy's a bit delicate this morning


LOL. You best wait a while then, it contains the adjectives 'smelly' and 'sticky' within the opening lines. 

Hang on....what are you doing on a thread about wee and poo then? Quick...get outta here before you read any more!!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

classixuk said:


> LOL. You best wait a while then, it contains the adjectives 'smelly' and 'sticky' within the opening lines.
> 
> Hang on....what are you doing on a thread about wee and poo then? Quick...get outta here before you read any more!!!!


Will give that one a miss permanently


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Will give that one a miss permanently


Reading it back, you might be best advised to. As well as most of this thread from 11pm onwards last night!

Not suitable for delicate tummies.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Reading it back, you might be best advised to. As well as most of this thread from 11pm onwards last night!
> 
> Not suitable for delicate tummies.


What fun we had.. :lol: I laffed myself stupid.. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Reading it back, you might be best advised to. As well as most of this thread from 11pm onwards last night!
> 
> Not suitable for delicate tummies.


all i said was i needed a wee!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> all i said was i needed a wee!


Actually.. I said I nearly wet myself.. :lol: and then.. dom de dom dom dooooommmmmmm... :lol: it all started.. :lol: Me and Metame got down to it.. :lol: like old times.. :lol: the poo hit the fan.. and every one was infected and felt the need to join in..


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Actually.. I said I nearly wet myself.. :lol: and then.. dom de dom dom dooooommmmmmm... :lol: it all started.. :lol: Me and Metame got down to it.. :lol: like old times.. :lol: the poo hit the fan.. and every one was infected and felt the need to join in..


classix asked where everyone had gone and i said i had ben spending the last hour and a half needing a wee but being too busy talking to myself but was now going for a shower but not at the same time. or something like that...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> classix asked where everyone had gone and i said i had ben spending the last hour and a half needing a wee but being too busy talking to myself but was now going for a shower but not at the same time. or something like that...


Yep i remember now/.. :lol: and you were struggling at the thought of cocking your leg over the side of the bath to get in the shower.. :lol: Am I right.. or do I need to re read.. if I do that though.. I will be laffing all day.. And possibly traumatised lololololol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Yep i remember now/.. :lol: and you were struggling at the thought of cocking your leg over the side of the bath to get in the shower.. :lol: Am I right.. or do I need to re read.. if I do that though.. I will be laffing all day.. And possibly traumatised lololololol


its up to you!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I got 3 reps last month, 1 the month before. last rep was on 13th april


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cat001 said:


> I got 3 reps last month, 1 the month before. last rep was on 13th april


liking how you get it back on track there :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*My last rep was on Sunday.As for all this peeing ones self have you tried these?*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *My last rep was on Sunday.As for all this peeing ones self have you tried these?*


hey Janice, you got a good figure :thumbup:


----------

